#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Quadro Nvidia 1000

## armageddrs

Gostaria de saber se alguém já configurou essa placa pois não está detectando demais vídeos nas 4 Hdmi.
Driver último atualizado Nvidia.

----------

